# New toy .... nils auger



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Got sick of killing myself drilling holes with my Eskimo hand auger. Just purchased a 6" nils hand auger with adapter for a cordless drill.

Anyone use one yet? 

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

I've got the 6" one, just had the blades sharpened this fall by Frank and took it out a week ago. It cuts through the ice pretty well when there is no ice frozen to the blades :evil:


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

I don't use a drill, just use the Nils 6" by hand. It cuts like a hot knife through butter. You will love it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

I have read many good things about nils. Gonna go w them when mine gets in bad shape. Also was considering the drill attachment. Interested in hearing how ppl on here like it. I regret buying my eskimo after reading about the nils n how good they cut. Even harder to drill holes with dull blades. Wish my replacement blades would come in the mail. Any day now n i'll be good to go w/o killing my arms. Gonna have old ones sharpened when I get the new ones. Couldn't risk waiting for em in case we got a good cold spell, yea right. Regret that. My own fault forgetting to have em sharpened a month ago

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I just picked one up and have used it twice. Absolutely love it! My only question is what happens when it eventually gets dull? Can you purchase s whole new blade section? I'm leery of having it sharpened. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

MDH said:


> I just picked one up and have used it twice. Absolutely love it! My only question is what happens when it eventually gets dull? Can you purchase s whole new blade section? I'm leery of having it sharpened.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

I just got my 6" nils hand auger today. I can't wait to use it this weekend. I did a lot of research before picking this one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I picked up one of the new Nils with the cordless option as well (I had the regular Nils before.) Other than the orange color and the post on top, it's identical to the old one so I assume it will be great. 

I do have some concerns about how the top post will last over the long term. The steel post appears to be pretty soft (At least compared to a drill bit or other bits you would typically use in a drill), and may get chewed up pretty bad over time. Even if the post does fail, the auger can still be used with the hand crank. 

Now if we can just get some safe ice!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have had my 6" nils for a couple of years. I was originaly going to adapt it to my gas powerhead but it's so easy I just use it as a hand auger and am very pleased.


----------



## vx 12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dont have one but be carefull ,I saw a guy use one with cordless drill and went to go in reverse ,it loosened the chuck and down went the auger,FYI


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't bother carrying around the drill, you won't need it. There's a guy in Minnesota named Frank that sharpens the head for $25, it comes back just like new. I use the 6 a lot and the 4" is just amazing if you're just pan fishing.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

vx 12 said:


> Dont have one but be carefull ,I saw a guy use one with cordless drill and went to go in reverse ,it loosened the chuck and down went the auger,FYI


Comes with a flange to prevent that.

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i got one last yr & have never used it yet. with the ice we had last yr, i just used my old trusted spud & old 5" scoop auger.
hopefully, I'll see enough ice this weekend to break it out soon


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I've got the 8inch Nils. The whole 2-handed drilling takes a while to get used to, and over a year later it still bugs me. Don't try to press down with one hand and turn with the other like you'd do with a strikemaster.

I'm not overly impressed with the hand-augering of it, but that could just be me. But I do love the 'moar power' Tanaka! I'm ready to attach the powerhead already this weekend for maximum hole-age


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I ordered mine last week from Cabela's (backordered :sad Hopefully it get here for some fishing for next weekened. I did reading and from what I gather you need to make sure you drill has 400-450 pounds of torque or you are going to burn out the drill. I watched a vid on youtube with a guy using the hand crank and it looked like he hardly put any pressure on it and it ripped right through ice. I am PUMPED!!!!


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

You use absolutely no downward pressure. You just basically spin, which puts much less strain on your shoulders. Going to use it again Sunday. Can't wait!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wolverinerick (Apr 1, 2005)

MDH said:


> I just picked one up and have used it twice. Absolutely love it! My only question is what happens when it eventually gets dull? Can you purchase s whole new blade section? I'm leery of having it sharpened.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 You can get replacement blade at fish USA read an article where a guy said he bought a replacement so when one needs sharpening he has the other one.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Frank who sharpens them received mine on a Saturday, and had it back in the mail to be on Monday. And his sharpening job made my blade sharper than how it came out of the box.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

KPOD said:


> Frank who sharpens them received mine on a Saturday, and had it back in the mail to be on Monday. And his sharpening job made my blade sharper than how it came out of the box.


I read about him as well on another forum, is he her on MS? If not how do you get ahold of him. I want to keep his contact info when I need mine sent out.


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/forums/30/1/Ice_Fishing

you'll be able to find Frank on here.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep here is the thread I used

http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1219226


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn this thread and ebay...it just cost me $140...been wanting to pull the trigger on one the past few years..the Lazer will now be my back up.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Used it this weekend. Wow.what a difference. No effort. 

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Amistad said:


> ...There's a guy in Minnesota named Frank that sharpens the head for $25, it comes back just like new....


I love the internet age :lol: Guys like Frank would never be so appreciated for their skill in any other era.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The blade is TOO sharp! :yikes: I just got my new one out of the package and sliced my finger on the blades, these bad boys are RAZOR sharp! Time to cut some holes!


----------

